# Divorzio come "nuovo corso": legge italiana e sentire comune.



## aristocat (2 Dicembre 2010)

Ormai, in questa sezione, si sprecano le considerazioni sul fatto che divorzio = scure economica per il coniuge economicamente più "forte" = manna finanziaria per il _coniuge debole_.

Sono sincera: non conosco la legge sul divorzio nel dettaglio. Non conosco a fondo tutte le evoluzioni che sono intervenute nel tempo. 
Ma al di là della norma italiana (di cui possiamo comunque parlare, può essere interessante); volevo capire se, in un campione così ristretto come quello di "noi", c'è qualcuno qui che trova ancora un senso nella distinzione _coniuge forte VS coniuge debole_; se oggi come oggi il diritto di volare via ognuno per la propria strada debba avere condizionamenti economici e morali di questo tipo. E - se sì - in quali termini.

Quanto a me, io parto da un punto fermo: chi decide di _divorziare_, segna un nuovo corso rispetto al passato. Decide di mettere in discussione tutto quello che è stato il cammino fatto insieme con il proprio *ex* e di voltare pagina, _da solo, rigorosamente_.

Decide che lo standard di vita e le abitudini prese insieme, non sono più degne di essere vissute, proprio perchè portano il marchio dell'unione con _quella_ persona.

Allora, da questo presupposto, rivendicare il diritto di mantenere le stesse prerogative di quando si viveva con il "coniuge forte" per me non ha un senso. Perchè così non c'è veramente lo "stacco" con il passato; ci si trincera dietro il ricordo di qualcosa che non esiste più. E' una doppia, sterile cattiveria: verso sè stessi (perchè ci si preclude la possibilità di ricominciare) e soprattutto verso l'ex coniuge, che avrebbe tutto il diritto di elaborare la rottura del legame e di contare davvero sulle proprie forze.

Voi come la vedete? E soprattutto come pensate che sia il clima in giro; il sentire comune? Rispecchia in pieno le leggi attuali (più o meno tristemente) oppure riflette il bisogno assoluto di riformare il diritto attuale?


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ormai, in questa sezione, si sprecano le considerazioni sul fatto che divorzio = scure economica per il coniuge economicamente più "forte" = manna finanziaria per il _coniuge debole_.
> 
> Sono sincera: non conosco la legge sul divorzio nel dettaglio. Non conosco a fondo tutte le evoluzioni che sono intervenute nel tempo.
> Ma al di là della norma italiana (di cui possiamo comunque parlare, può essere interessante); volevo capire se, in un campione così ristretto come quello di "noi", c'è qualcuno qui che trova ancora un senso nella distinzione _coniuge forte VS coniuge debole_; se oggi come oggi il diritto di volare via ognuno per la propria strada debba avere condizionamenti economici e morali di questo tipo. E - se sì - in quali termini.
> ...


Dipende Ari. Se ci sono dei figli o non ci sono. Cambia molto il discorso. I figli non devono (non dovrebbero) pagare il divorzio dei genitori. Nella legge attuale c'è l'affido condiviso, che però secondo è una bella opzione, teoricamente, ma molto difficile da praticare. Metterei assistenza psicologica obbligatoria per entrambi i coniugi, ma anche lì come fare ad avere dei "tecnici" super partes? Insomma, è un bel casino.


----------



## aristocat (2 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Dipende Ari. Se ci sono dei figli o non ci sono. Cambia molto il discorso. I figli non devono (non dovrebbero) pagare il divorzio dei genitori. Nella legge attuale c'è l'affido condiviso, che però secondo è una bella opzione, teoricamente, ma molto difficile da praticare. Metterei assistenza psicologica obbligatoria per entrambi i coniugi, ma anche lì come fare ad avere dei "tecnici" super partes? Insomma, è un bel casino.


Ok gli alimenti per i figli, ma volevo proprio parlare dell'assegno di mantenimento al coniuge più debole.


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ok gli *alimenti per i figli*, ma volevo proprio parlare dell'assegno di mantenimento al *coniuge più debole*.



Io ho avuto una brutta esperienza del primo divorzio  quello italiano, erano altri tempi  ... poi, negli U.S.A. ho imparato  .


----------



## aristocat (2 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ho avuto una brutta esperienza del primo divorzio  quello italiano, erano altri tempi  ... poi, negli U.S.A. ho imparato  .


ti va di parlarne[FONT=&quot]? [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]cos'hai imparato[FONT=&quot]?[/FONT]


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ok gli alimenti per i figli, ma volevo proprio parlare dell'assegno di mantenimento al coniuge più debole.


Assegno che non viene quasi mai richiesto e quasi mai concesso. Poi se andiamo a vedere i divorzi miliardari, beh... Nei divorzi normali sono poche centinaia di euro (quando ci sono).


----------



## aristocat (2 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Assegno che non viene quasi mai richiesto e quasi mai concesso. Poi se andiamo a vedere i divorzi miliardari, beh... Nei divorzi normali sono poche centinaia di euro (quando ci sono).


Al di là delle casistiche[FONT=&quot]; [/FONT]del se viene o non viene concesso. Per te, è oggi sensato, e in quali termini, l'idea di staccare il legame coniugale chiedendo un contributo (per quanto scarno) al/la proprio/a ex?


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Al di là delle casistiche[FONT=&quot]; [/FONT]del se viene o non viene concesso. Per te, è oggi sensato, e in quali termini, l'idea di staccare il legame coniugale chiedendo un contributo (per quanto scarno) al/la proprio/a ex?


Ah ma no, non è che ricevere l'assegno di mantenimento sia un modo per "risarcire" il legame che non c'è più. Ma una persona con senso di responsabilità dovrebbe tener conto della debolezza del coniuge che non ha reddito ad esempio. Una donna che ha passato tutta la vita a fare la moglie la madre non può ritrovarsi a 50 anni senza un euro perchè il marito è impazzito per un'altra eh...


----------



## aristocat (2 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ah ma no, non è che ricevere l'assegno di mantenimento sia un modo per "risarcire" il legame che non c'è più. Ma una persona con senso di responsabilità dovrebbe tener conto della debolezza del coniuge che non ha reddito ad esempio. Una donna che ha passato tutta la vita a fare la moglie la madre non può ritrovarsi a 50 anni senza un euro perchè il marito è impazzito per un'altra eh...


Sai, questa è un'ipotesi che condivido. Almeno temporaneamente, queste persone secondo me hanno diritto a un "volano" iniziale (un anno, mettiamo), che permetta loro di risollevarsi ...
Ma in tutti gli altri casi? 
E' attuale veramente questa legislazione?


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> ti va di parlarne[FONT=&quot]? [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]cos'hai imparato[FONT=&quot]?[/FONT]


Ho imparato a non uscire da un matrimonio con una mano davanti e una sul didietro , ho anche trovato un avvocato (donna) cazzuta ... ricordo che gli ultimi giorni prima del divorzio (in U.S.A.) volevo chiudere/rinunciarci, ci avevo ripensato, lei mi disse: E chi ti dice di non poter continuare a vivere con tuo marito  tu per il momento divorzi, ti pari il culo :mrgreen: e mi auguro' di vivere per sempre con lui ma con le spalle al sicuro  .

Devo dire che a me il tradimento ed il divorzio hanno restituito un marito/compagno "perfetto"  .

Non come l'altro :cooldue: un incapace coome marito, ed un irresponsabile come padre, ricordi questo 3d?
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=65463&postcount=14


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sai, questa è un'ipotesi che condivido. Almeno temporaneamente, queste persone secondo me hanno diritto a un "volano" iniziale (un anno, mettiamo), che permetta loro di risollevarsi ...
> Ma in tutti gli altri casi?
> E' attuale veramente questa legislazione?


No no non iniziale... Poi davvero Ari, anche per i figli la media del mantenimento è di 200 euro... E ti ripeto, la maggior parte delle donne il mantenimento per sè non lo chiede.


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Ah ma no, non è che ricevere l'assegno di mantenimento sia un modo per "risarcire" il legame che non c'è più. Ma una persona con senso di responsabilità dovrebbe tener conto della debolezza del coniuge che non ha reddito ad esempio. *Una donna che ha passato tutta la vita a fare la moglie la madre non può ritrovarsi a 50 anni senza un euro perchè il marito è impazzito per un'altra eh...*


Hai detto/scritto una grande realta'  purtroppo  e' colpa della donna che si dedica solo alla famiglia, mettendo se stessa dopo tutti.


----------



## aristocat (2 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho imparato a non uscire da un matrimonio con una mano davanti e una sul didietro , ho anche trovato un avvocato (donna) cazzuta ... ricordo che gli ultimi giorni prima del divorzio (in U.S.A.) volevo chiudere/rinunciarci, ci avevo ripensato, lei mi disse: E chi ti dice di non poter continuare a vivere con tuo marito  tu per il momento divorzi, ti pari il culo :mrgreen: e mi auguro' di vivere per sempre con lui ma con le spalle al sicuro  .
> 
> Devo dire che a me il tradimento ed il divorzio hanno restituito un marito/compagno "perfetto"  .
> 
> ...


Eccome se ricordo quel 3d . Tutelarsi nell'immediato è importante, sono d'accordo.
Ma -che tu sappia - il mantenimento a vita, eterno del Coniuge Debole da parte del Coniuge Forte, è contemplato anche negli USA?


----------



## MK (2 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai detto/scritto una grande realta'  purtroppo e' colpa della donna che si dedica solo alla famiglia, mettendo se stessa dopo tutti.


Sono d'accordo con te, infatti ringrazio mia madre per avermi sempre inculcato questa cosa dell'autonomia. Anche se non tutti gli uomini sono d'accordo.


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Eccome se ricordo quel 3d .
> Ma -che tu sappia - il mantenimento a vita, eterno del Coniuge Debole da parte del Coniuge Forte, è contemplato anche negli USA?


SI, la donna in America e' piu' tutelata, vige il matriarcato


----------



## aristocat (2 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI, la donna in America e' piu' tutelata, vige il matriarcato


Anche nel caso in cui il "coniuge debole" sia uomo. Cosa che non è così infrequente. Negli USA vige pari opportunità, come qui?


----------



## aristocat (2 Dicembre 2010)

Comunque, le nostre leggi, vi sembrano giuste così come oggi formulate oppure meritano di essere riviste? Qualche distinguo in più va introdotto?


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Anche nel caso in cui il "coniuge debole" sia uomo. Cosa che non è così infrequente. Negli USA vige pari opportunità, come qui?


Generalmente l'uomo e' sempre quello piu' forte economicamente, ma se la donna possiede di piu', ma di tanto eh, allora si ... le pari opportunita' difettano ancora per la donna, ma le donne americane sono molto piu' cazzute di noi italiane  .


----------



## Mari' (2 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Comunque, le nostre leggi, vi sembrano giuste così come oggi formulate oppure meritano di essere riviste? Qualche distinguo in più va introdotto?


Le leggi andrebbero sempre aggiornate, i tempi cambiano.


----------



## Sid (6 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sai, questa è un'ipotesi che condivido. Almeno temporaneamente, queste persone secondo me hanno diritto a un "volano" iniziale (un anno, mettiamo), che permetta loro di risollevarsi ...
> Ma in tutti gli altri casi?
> E' attuale veramente questa legislazione?


un coniuge maschio di 50 anni ha, con tutta probabilità, una moglie abbastanza vicina come età.
Ipotizzare di aiutarla un anno, quando per 20-30 anni di matrimonio magari le è stato detto "io lavorerò per entrambi e tu crescerai i nostri figli" mi sembra abominevole.
Anche perchè non ha di certo i datori di lavoro che l'aspettano fuori dalla porta di casa, nè tantomeno ha le competenze per stare al passo con il mercato del lavoro che cambia e le professionalità che sono richieste al giorno d'oggi.

Per il resto ha ragione MK: il più delle volte si tratta di guerre tra poveri, con assegni veramente ridicoli.

Il fatto è che la seprazione, in quanto tale, rende per forza di cose tutti più poveri, perchè i redditi restano quelli e la maggior parte delle spese di duplicano (affitti, bollette, ecc.).

 Se parliamo di separazione fra coniugi giovani (diciamo al di sotto dei 30 anni) e senza figli, l'ipotesi di un assegno non è accettabile. 
Negli altri casi viene attentamente valutata e, per la mia esperienza, non ho mai visto il riconoscimento di cifre impossibili.

Io non ho presente la tua vicenda, ma temo che tu risenta di un punto di vista parziale


----------



## aristocat (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> un coniuge maschio di 50 anni ha, con tutta probabilità, una moglie abbastanza vicina come età.
> Ipotizzare di aiutarla un anno, quando per 20-30 anni di matrimonio magari le è stato detto "io lavorerò per entrambi e tu crescerai i nostri figli" mi sembra abominevole.
> Anche perchè non ha di certo i datori di lavoro che l'aspettano fuori dalla porta di casa, nè tantomeno ha le competenze per stare al passo con il mercato del lavoro che cambia e le professionalità che sono richieste al giorno d'oggi.
> 
> ...


Il grassetto te lo quoto. Ma alzerei la soglia almeno ai 40 anni.
L'ipotesi di un anno di "volano" era esemplificativa 
Sulla "visione parziale": sono stata la prima a premettere che non conosco la normativa nel dettaglio e che per questo mi piacerebbe capire meglio e riflettere insieme sul tema. 
Capire innanzitutto la _ratio_ della distinzione "coniuge forte - coniuge debole" e se la giurisprudenza e le leggi attuali aiutano veramente chi divorzia ad avviare un nuovo corso di vita.
Oppure se/come/dove, secondo voi, qualche aspetto normativo sia migliorabile...:sonar:
Sulla "mia vicenda": mah, non ho una vicenda da raccontare al riguardo, ma anche se l'avessi non credo sia determinante farla conoscere e circostanziarla, ai fini di questa discussione.  Sei d''accordo?


----------



## Sid (7 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Il grassetto te lo quoto. Ma alzerei la soglia almeno ai 40 anni.
> L'ipotesi di un anno di "volano" era esemplificativa
> Sulla "visione parziale": sono stata la prima a premettere che non conosco la normativa nel dettaglio e che per questo mi piacerebbe capire meglio e riflettere insieme sul tema.
> Capire innanzitutto la _ratio_ della distinzione "coniuge forte - coniuge debole" e se la giurisprudenza e le leggi attuali aiutano veramente chi divorzia ad avviare un nuovo corso di vita.
> ...


 
una volta leggevo il forum della Schelotto e occasionalmente scriveva una tizia che si era messa con un separato.
Ce l'aveva a morte con la moglie di lui, perchè -avendo diritto al mantenimento- secondo la tizia sottraeva risorse alla nuova coppia.
Tizia, però, sorvolava sul fatto che la moglie separata era stata accanto al marito nei lunghi anni di matrimonio, quando di tizia non c'era l'ombra e la moglie era l'unico sostegno di quel marito: lo accudiva, lo ascoltava, lo aspettava a casa e si preoccuopava di lui.
Ora: ok la separazione e il divorzio, ma se il marito è arrivato ad un certo punto della sua vita con certi risultati, questo è accaduto anche perchè c'è stata una moglie che, per quanto poco abbia fatto per lui, come minimo gli ha fatto da collaboratrice domestica a tutte le ore.
Per dedicarsi a questa carriera quella moglie ha rinunciato ad aspirazioni sue, perchè per molte donne la famiglia viene (veniva... l'epoca sta cambiando) prima della propria realizzazione professionale.

Conosciamo tutti la situazione in cui si trovano molte donne. La scelta tra famiglia e carriera (o anche un semplice lavoro, mica parlo di top manager) viene prospettata ad una donna, non certo ad un uomo. E' scontato che Lui è destinato all'apice del successo. Ed è scontato anche perchè prima si dà per scontato che ci sia un'altro membro della famiglia a sacrificarsi.
E' un'osservazione troppo generica?
Preferisco dire che è generale, per quanto mi sembri effettivamente una riflessione banale.

Quindi il discorso fra parte forte e parte debole si basa ancora su un criterio economico.
E' il marito che guadagna di più e ancora molto spesso è solo il marito che lavora.

Tu proponi di alalrgare il conetto di coppia giovane a quelle sui 40 anni.
Neppure un uomo di 40 anni ha tutta questa facilità a trovare lavoro. Per lo meno, però, dovrebbe avere esperienza.
Nel caso di una donna che per 15 20 anni si è occupata solo della famiglia, sono veramente curiosa di vedere come riesce a reinserirsi nel mercato del lavoro.
Aggiungiamoci che in genere i figli restano con la madre (non mi soffermo sul fatto se sia giusto o meno).
Il concetto di parte debole, come vedi si amplifica...


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2010)

@ Sid,
scusa se rispondo succintamente ma casco dal sonno...
direi che il tuo punto di vista e la tua percezione della realtà divorzile è chiara. 
hai evidenziato elementi importanti; ad es., che in Italia la donna che mette su famiglia si trova a percorrere una strada in solitaria, in cui il grosso delle incombenze ricade su di lei soltanto. Fa bene Marì a indignarsi quando dice che molte di noi accettano questa situazione come se fosse inevitabile.

 Io credo che, fondamentalmente, questo accada per una serie di motivi: intanto la sensibilità comune e delle istituzioni tutte sul discorso pari opportunità è ancora bassa. Troppo. A confronto con altre realtà es. nord-europee, qui le famiglie non ricevono grande supporto; specie per la cura dei bambini e degli anziani (es: pochi asili pubbblici e aziendali, pochi doposcuola, pochi centri diurni per anziani e così via...).

Ma al di là del "grande-sistema-Stato", è proprio in famiglia, nel nostro piccolo, che secondo me rimane lo sbilanciamento nel carico dei reciproci compiti. 
In un certo senso il "malessere" ce lo procuriamo da noi, perchè ancora tanti papà/mariti/compagni non accettano di aiutare la propria partner nelle normali incombenze di ogni giorno. 
C'è da passare l'aspirapolvere? C'è da pulire i vetri? Da preparare da mangiare? Quanti uomini non single in Italia continuano a pensare: Ah, ma tanto c'è chi lo fa al posto mio... Le cose vanno avanti bene lo stesso, tanto ci amiamo...:idea:?
Logico che - dopo - i datori di lavoro prendano atto di questo stato di cose (e noi, donne, perchè lo accettiamo? ) e diano spazio e opportunità maggiori ai dipendenti uomini... Insomma si innesca spesso questo circolo vizioso:

. Partner uomo non si ritaglia tempo per faccende-impegni a casa > passa più tempo sul posto di lavoro > a casa resta il da fare che ricade tutto sulla partner donna che resta al lavoro (se ce l'ha) meno di quanto potrebbe se il suo compagno la aiutasse > uomo rende di più /donna rende meno; in % produttività sul posto di lavoro. 

Certo le cose _lentamente_ stanno cambiando ed evolvendosi, per esempio il tasso di scolarizzazione delle donne e degli uomini in Italia rispetto a 40 anni fa probabilmente oggi è maggiore, abbiamo più strumenti in mano e più consapevolezza ... ma ancora c'è molto da fare.

Imho prima di pensare a emendamenti sulle leggi per la separazione e il divorzio, sarebbe da riformare l'intero quadro di norme sul Welfare. 
Norme che diano strumenti alle donne e gli uomini per il loro (re)inserimento lavorativo, dopo anni di non occupazione... iniziative varie in questo senso. Leggi che prevedano di sovvenzionare i coniugi in difficoltà che si separano (tipo sussidi di disoccupazione, ma a lungo termine..); a fronte del loro impegno fattivo a cercare un lavoro (=per sgravare il coniuge "forte" da una piccola o grande batosta economica e spronare il "debole" a risollevarsi quanto prima...)

Per il nostro Stato sarebbe un salasso, una vera stangata nel breve periodo, ma a lungo termine rappresenterebbe un investimento importante, con effetti positivi sull'intero tessuto sociale. E' anche vero che la lungimiranza non sembra essere la prima dote di chi ci rappresenta e decide per noi cittadini... oggi come ieri. :condom:

Nel frattempo, come dici bene tu, le guerre tra poveri continuano; mentre permane un modello di famiglia "mamma/mogliecentrico" che penalizza ancora molte di noi.

ari


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2010)

Ma sposto un attimo il fuoco dell'attenzione su un caso preciso e circoscritto nel mondo separazione/divorzio: 

Coniugi di età non definita (20, 30, 40, 50...eccetera) ma entrambi lavoratori con stipendi medi (1000-2000 euro). No figli.

E' giusto _in questo caso specifico_, prevedere per il marito o moglie "forte" un assegno di mantenimento per il coniuge sì "più debole" economicamente, _ma comunque autosufficiente?
_
E' giusto che l'ex coniuge meno abbiente dell'altro, ma comunque in grado di vivere dei suoi mezzi dignitosamente, nel momento in cui decide di separarsi dall'altro per i più svariati motivi, pretenda di ricevere delle somme dall'ex coniuge per livellare il reciproco gap di reddito e mantenere l'identico standard di vita di prima?

a voi la parola.


----------



## MK (8 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma sposto un attimo il fuoco dell'attenzione su un caso preciso e circoscritto nel mondo separazione/divorzio:
> 
> Coniugi di età non definita (20, 30, 40, 50...eccetera) ma entrambi lavoratori con stipendi medi (1000-2000 euro). No figli.
> 
> ...


Per me non è giusto, ma dipende quale sia la reale posta in gioco. La casa è di entrambi?


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Per me non è giusto, ma dipende quale sia la reale posta in gioco. La casa è di entrambi?


uhm mettiamo di dover considerare tutte le ipotesi al riguardo, cioè, come la vedreste nel caso in cui
-1. entrambi hanno la casa in comproprietà?
-2. la casa è intestata al coniuge debole?
-3. la casa è intestata al coniuge forte?


----------



## MK (8 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> uhm mettiamo di dover considerare tutte le ipotesi al riguardo, cioè, come la vedreste nel caso in cui
> -1. entrambi hanno la casa in comproprietà?
> -2. la casa è intestata al coniuge debole?
> -3. la casa è intestata al coniuge forte?


Se la casa è intestata a uno solo dei due, resta di sua proprietà. Cointestata (come succede solitamente, anche quando è solo uno dei due che contribuisce al mutuo) la si vende e ognuno con la propria parte fa quello che vuole. Ari dipende tanto dalle motivazioni che stanno dietro la separazione, uscire dal rancore per un tradimento ad esempio è molto difficile.


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Se la casa è intestata a uno solo dei due, resta di sua proprietà. Cointestata (come succede solitamente, anche quando è solo uno dei due che contribuisce al mutuo) la si vende e ognuno con la propria parte fa quello che vuole. Ari dipende tanto dalle motivazioni che stanno dietro la separazione, uscire dal rancore per un tradimento ad esempio è molto difficile.


Capisco, capisco, MK. E' sempre un momento particolarissimo e delicato, i frangenti possono essere tanti.

Ma la legge italiana, in sè _super partes_ per definizione, se ho capito bene ad oggi permetterebbe, per chi lo volesse, in teoria, un livellamento delle rispettive risorse. 

Lasciando stare la questione degli eventuali strascichi di rancore, rabbia, dolore tra ex mariti e mogli, nell'ipotesi che si vada in tribunale con animo più o meno sereno, resta il discorso prettamente concreto e utilitaristico, per il coniuge debole, del poter ricevere un "bonus" extra in più rispetto al proprio stipendio.

Se io ad es. guadagnassi 1200 eur e il mio prossimo ex marito 1600 eur, io avrei titolo a far valere dinanzi a qualsiasi tribunale la mia pretesa di ricevere dal "coniuge forte" un assegno mensile di eur 200. Pochi, maledetti ma mooolto "buoni"... con 'sta crisi, l'inflazione ecc. ecc...

Il nostro sistema giuridico insomma darebbe "ragione" a chi comprensibilmente ancora non ha un distacco lucido verso l'ex e vuole che "paghi" per certi torti di cui si è macchiato.
Ancora, viene "premiato" chi - pur non essendo ferito da storie di tradimenti ecc., invece di tagliare nettamente con il passato rapporto, con quella persona che ormai non può avere più un posto nel nostro cuore - si ricorda del proprio ex partner solo per uno squallido ma comodissimo ritorno economico.

Non so, ho capito bene? E' così che funziona in teoria secondo le nostre attuali leggi? Secondo voi, devono restare immutate le norme su questo caso particolare?

ari


----------



## MK (8 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ancora, viene "premiato" chi - pur non essendo ferito da storie di tradimenti ecc., invece di tagliare nettamente con il passato rapporto, con quella persona che ormai non può avere più un posto nel nostro cuore - si ricorda del proprio ex partner solo per uno squallido ma comodissimo ritorno economico.
> 
> Non so, ho capito bene? E' così che funziona in teoria secondo le nostre attuali leggi? Secondo voi, devono restare immutate le norme su questo caso particolare?
> 
> ari


Dipende anche tanto dall'avvocato che ti ritrovi . Io compensazioni come le prospetti tu non le ho mai viste.


----------



## aristocat (8 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Dipende anche tanto dall'avvocato che ti ritrovi . Io compensazioni come le prospetti tu non le ho mai viste.


Quindi, dici, anche se in teoria la legge stabilisce certe condizioni, poi in pratica la giurisprudenza accumulata, cioè le varie sentenze dei tribunali nel corso del tempo, hanno tutte finito per non concedere mai nulla a chi richiede appunto una compensazione tra il proprio reddito e quello del coniuge più "abbiente"...

Ma il semplice fatto che le leggi attuali stabiliscano appunto "altro", giustifica l'esigenza di farle rivedere e correggere in qualche modo?


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2010)

Uscire dal rancore di un tradimento...no, no no, mi impegnerei per metterla in condizioni penose, mi costasse tutto. Piuttosto che stare bene e vedere  stare bene l'ennesima traditrice mi spendo per farla stare male. Butto da dirsi, chi sta con me ha ben presente che io sono capace  di andare contro ai miei interessi pur di avere questa maledetta soddisfazione, quindi meglio non tradire la mia fiducia.


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Uscire dal rancore di un tradimento...no, no no, mi impegnerei per metterla in condizioni penose, mi costasse tutto. Piuttosto che stare bene e vedere stare bene l'ennesima traditrice mi spendo per farla stare male. Butto da dirsi, chi sta con me ha ben presente che io sono capace di andare contro ai miei interessi pur di avere questa maledetta soddisfazione, quindi meglio non tradire la mia fiducia.


Daniele si sta parlando di divorzio... Certo che non ti passa eh, mi spiace per la tua fidanzata. Tu stai con lei ma c'è sempre il fantasma tra voi.


----------



## Daniele (9 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Daniele si sta parlando di divorzio... Certo che non ti passa eh, mi spiace per la tua fidanzata. Tu stai con lei ma c'è sempre il fantasma tra voi.


La mia fidanzata sa cosa capiterebbe ad un suo comportamento scorretto ai miei danni, di certo sa che non cercherei più di suicidarmi.


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> La mia fidanzata sa cosa capiterebbe ad un suo comportamento scorretto ai miei danni, di certo sa che non cercherei più di suicidarmi.


Daniele io non stavo pensando a te, stavo pensando a lei. Non dev'essere bello sapere che nella testa (e non solo) dell'uomo che dice di amarti (o di volerti bene) non c'è posto che per i fantasmi.


----------



## Daniele (12 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Daniele io non stavo pensando a te, stavo pensando a lei. Non dev'essere bello sapere che nella testa (e non solo) dell'uomo che dice di amarti (o di volerti bene) non c'è posto che per i fantasmi.


I fantasmi vanno esorcizzati...ma è illegale nel nostro mondo...è estremamente rendere il favore ricevuto indietro. Quindi i fantasmi rimangono ed il cassetto dentro di me dove erano stati messi...fu forzato, per la grande gioia di una ragazzina puttana.


----------



## MK (12 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> I fantasmi vanno esorcizzati...ma è illegale nel nostro mondo...è estremamente rendere il favore ricevuto indietro. Quindi i fantasmi rimangono ed il cassetto dentro di me dove erano stati messi...fu forzato, per la grande gioia di una ragazzina puttana.


Daniele, tu le hai permesso di forzarlo, probabilmente l'amavi così tanto che credevi ti avrebbe davvero aiutato ad esorcizzarli. Ma sono tuoi, niente e nessuno potrebbe caricarseli addosso al posto tuo...


----------



## Daniele (12 Dicembre 2010)

MK ha detto:


> Daniele, tu le hai permesso di forzarlo, probabilmente l'amavi così tanto che credevi ti avrebbe davvero aiutato ad esorcizzarli. Ma sono tuoi, niente e nessuno potrebbe caricarseli addosso al posto tuo...


Non era caricarseli, era evitare che il mio odio per gli esseri umani uscisse fuori con un buon motivo. Adesso??? Adesso odio il genere umano e in quanto tale odio me stesso. Nessun problema, si impara a vivere disprezzandosi...soltanto per il fatto che gli altri sono ancor più disprezzabili.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> I fantasmi vanno esorcizzati...ma è illegale nel nostro mondo...è estremamente rendere il favore ricevuto indietro. Quindi i fantasmi rimangono ed il cassetto dentro di me dove erano stati messi...fu forzato, per la grande gioia di una ragazzina puttana.


Senti basta più ti leggo più mi convinco...che lei ti ha lasciato e tu non hai lasciato lei.
Insomma daniele qua si parla di cose molto serie eh?
TU non conosci allora il dolore da abbandono, quello da separazione e tutti i casini di sta storia del divorzio...


----------



## MK (13 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non era caricarseli, *era evitare che il mio odio per gli esseri umani uscisse fuori con un buon motivo*. Adesso??? Adesso odio il genere umano e in quanto tale odio me stesso. Nessun problema, si impara a vivere disprezzandosi...soltanto per il fatto che gli altri sono ancor più disprezzabili.


Capisco. Ma ti ripeto, dovresti ringraziarla perchè inconsapevolemente questo odio è uscito e non ti ha avvelenato da dentro. Dovresti soltanto trovare un buon terapeuta (eviterei figure femminili delle quali poco ti fidi) e insieme riuscire a leggere il discorso del mostro.


----------



## Daniele (15 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti basta più ti leggo più mi convinco...che lei ti ha lasciato e tu non hai lasciato lei.
> Insomma daniele qua si parla di cose molto serie eh?
> TU non conosci allora il dolore da abbandono, quello da separazione e tutti i casini di sta storia del divorzio...


Meglio di te visto che sono orfano di padre...direi che la storia dell'abbandono è parte integrante del mio io dopo che lu morto le mie zie mi hanno voltato le spalle come moltissime altre persone. Ho una certa conoscenza di questa barzelletta che è in confronto il divorzio e scusate se lo chiamo così!
Quando provi il peggio...il meno peggio vale nulla.
Mk, io sono stanco dei terapeuti, non ho voglia e non ho i soldi per stare bene come loro vogliono, io non ero roso dall'interno d questo male, perchè il tutto era tenuto a freno da un ottimismo sull'uomo che era quasi inscalfibile. Purtroppo la stronza lo ha scalfito apposta, per  setnrisi grande, perchè piccola e scema e perchè anche puttana dentro, questa serie di concause ha portato alla morte prematura di Daniele ed allo sbocciare (come scriveva lei, attenzione) di Serena.
Cosa le auguro? Di avere dei figli, i due che lei voleva...e perderli entrambi. Quella non si merita null'altro se non il dolore dopo la felicità.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Meglio di te visto che sono orfano di padre...direi che la storia dell'abbandono è parte integrante del mio io dopo che lu morto le mie zie mi hanno voltato le spalle come moltissime altre persone. Ho una certa conoscenza di questa barzelletta che è in confronto il divorzio e scusate se lo chiamo così!
> Quando provi il peggio...il meno peggio vale nulla.
> Mk, io sono stanco dei terapeuti, non ho voglia e non ho i soldi per stare bene come loro vogliono, io non ero roso dall'interno d questo male, perchè il tutto era tenuto a freno da un ottimismo sull'uomo che era quasi inscalfibile. Purtroppo la stronza lo ha scalfito apposta, per setnrisi grande, perchè piccola e scema e perchè anche puttana dentro, questa serie di concause ha portato alla morte prematura di Daniele ed allo sbocciare (come scriveva lei, attenzione) di Serena.
> Cosa le auguro? *Di avere dei figli, i due che lei voleva...e perderli entrambi*. Quella non si merita null'altro se non il dolore dopo la felicità.


Anche a dei bambini adesso auguri la morte!!


----------



## MK (15 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mk, io sono stanco dei terapeuti, non ho voglia e non ho i soldi *per stare bene come loro vogliono*, io non ero roso dall'interno d questo male, perchè il tutto era tenuto a freno da un ottimismo sull'uomo che era quasi inscalfibile. Purtroppo la stronza lo ha scalfito apposta, per setnrisi grande, perchè piccola e scema e perchè anche puttana dentro, questa serie di concause ha portato alla morte prematura di Daniele ed allo sbocciare (come scriveva lei, attenzione) di Serena.


Daniele capisco come mai le terapie non abbiano funzionato. Tu non vuoi guarire, non vuoi abbandonare quel Daniele ferito. Non c'entra la tua ex. Non puoi fare un percorso psicologico per rispondere alle aspettative degli altri. Magari qualche farmaco ti fa sentire meglio, tiene a freno, appunto. Ma il dolore prima o poi ritorna. Daniele guarito che Daniele sarebbe?


----------



## Daniele (15 Dicembre 2010)

Ho visto troppe persone stare davvero male per cose legali che però hanno dovuto digerire. La cattiveria che ho visto in quella ragazzina unità alla sua. falsitá è pari a quella della'assassino di mio padre. Io devo avere certe mie capacità attive, le soluzioni invece mirano ad un appiattimento della mia persona. Farfalla,io auguro a lei solo di vivere come me,un figlio perso è un lutto importante, dopo servirebbe solo una persona che utilizza quel dolore per i propri scopi facendo solo del male, il trattamento che ho subito io.,semplicemente io non dimentico chi mi fa del male,mai, e la cosa bella è che la coglionazza lo sá.


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2010)

*con affetto*



Daniele ha detto:


> Uscire dal rancore di un tradimento...no, no no, mi impegnerei per metterla in condizioni penose, mi costasse tutto. Piuttosto che stare bene e vedere stare bene l'ennesima traditrice mi spendo per farla stare male. Butto da dirsi, chi sta con me ha ben presente che io sono capace di andare contro ai miei interessi pur di avere questa maledetta soddisfazione, quindi meglio non tradire la mia fiducia.


 che idiozia.
curati e fai uscire il vero daniele perché questo qui è un idiota


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ho visto troppe persone stare davvero male per cose legali che però hanno dovuto digerire. La cattiveria che ho visto in quella ragazzina unità alla sua. falsitá è pari a quella della'assassino di mio padre. Io devo avere certe mie capacità attive, le soluzioni invece mirano ad un appiattimento della mia persona. Farfalla,io auguro a lei solo di vivere come me,un figlio perso è un lutto importante, dopo servirebbe solo una persona che utilizza quel dolore per i propri scopi facendo solo del male, il trattamento che ho subito io.,semplicemente io non dimentico chi mi fa del male,mai, e la cosa bella è che la coglionazza lo sá.


Quindi va bene far morire un bambino per far male a una stronza..


----------



## Kid (16 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Meglio di te visto che sono orfano di padre...direi che la storia dell'abbandono è parte integrante del mio io dopo che lu morto le mie zie mi hanno voltato le spalle come moltissime altre persone. Ho una certa conoscenza di questa barzelletta che è in confronto il divorzio e scusate se lo chiamo così!
> Quando provi il peggio...il meno peggio vale nulla.
> Mk, io sono stanco dei terapeuti, non ho voglia e non ho i soldi per stare bene come loro vogliono, io non ero roso dall'interno d questo male, perchè il tutto era tenuto a freno da un ottimismo sull'uomo che era quasi inscalfibile. Purtroppo la stronza lo ha scalfito apposta, per  setnrisi grande, perchè piccola e scema e perchè anche puttana dentro, questa serie di concause ha portato alla morte prematura di Daniele ed allo sbocciare (come scriveva lei, attenzione) di Serena.
> Cosa le auguro? Di avere dei figli, i due che lei voleva...e perderli entrambi. Quella non si merita null'altro se non il dolore dopo la felicità.


:incazzato:

No no Daniele, hai troppa rabbia dentro di te... cerca di uscirne, te l odico come se fossi tuo fratello.


----------



## Daniele (16 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi va bene far morire un bambino per far male a una stronza..


Certamente, se i bambini sono una pura espressione della stronza. Perchè questo? Perchè la vita mi ha insegnato che non devi mai e poi mai farti calpestare, ogni volta che lo fai e non reagisci crei un precedente contro di te (come comunque ha usato la mia ex contro di me visto che io ero al paio e non al primo paio di corna). Io non lascio vivere bene chi mi ha fatto vivere male, e colpirò dove farà più male come quella persona ha fatto con me (lei sapeva dove colpire e lo ha fatto se mi ha portato al suicidio, mio padre non so tocca e lei lo ha rimestato nel mio animo).
Farmi curare? Perchè? Come? Non esiste alcuna malattia se non un odio inverecondo per le persone.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Certamente, se i bambini sono una pura espressione della stronza. Perchè questo? Perchè la vita mi ha insegnato che non devi mai e poi mai farti calpestare, ogni volta che lo fai e non reagisci crei un precedente contro di te (come comunque ha usato la mia ex contro di me visto che io ero al paio e non al primo paio di corna). Io non lascio vivere bene chi mi ha fatto vivere male, e colpirò dove farà più male come quella persona ha fatto con me (lei sapeva dove colpire e lo ha fatto se mi ha portato al suicidio, mio padre non so tocca e lei lo ha rimestato nel mio animo).
> Farmi curare? Perchè? Come? Non esiste alcuna malattia se non un odio inverecondo per le persone.


Vergognati:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Daniele (18 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vergognati:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Mi censuro da solo visto che avevo scritto altre cose.
Però farfalla, evita di giudicare cose che non conosci e che conoscerai solo quando subirai davvero qualcosa di grosso, non quelle due puttanatine che hai avuto nella tua vita.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi censuro da solo visto che avevo scritto altre cose.
> Però farfalla, evita di giudicare cose che non conosci e che conoscerai solo quando subirai davvero qualcosa di grosso, non quelle due puttanatine che hai avuto nella tua vita.


non augurerei mai  la morte di un bambino neanche al mio peggior nemico proprio perchè un bambino non può avere colpe.
Da quanto ti censuri? Peggio di quello che hai detto a me e a persone che non conosci non potresti dire.
sulle puttanatine non mi sembra di essere mai venuta qui a dire di aver dei problemi insopportabili o aver subito chissà quali torti....quindi come sempre riprovaci sarai più fortunato.....ma quanti vetri hai rotto arrampicandoti cercando di rispondermi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (19 Dicembre 2010)

Farfalla, fidati avevo scritto delle cattiverie bele e buone che avrebbero fatto centro, visto che io da quasi 3 anni sono stronzo. Io non tocco i bambini, ma so di certo che per una madre perdere i figli è orribile, quanto per un figlio perdere un padre nel medesimo modo in cui l'ho perso io. Le auguro solo questo dolore perchè lei ha giocato troppo con il dolore altrui usandolo per fare del male e per coprire la sua malefatta, ha usato una persona, l'ha offesa, l'ha colpita nell'animo e devo pensare che debba vivere felice e contenta? Se non la morte malattie gravissime, una vita senza la vita, è un augurio più umano, no?
Tu pensi che bisogna sempre e solo augurare il bene? Fino dopo lepilogo con quella pompinara lo pensavo anche io...mentre ho scoperto che chi fa così è solo preda per le persone difettose, per i scarti della società.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, fidati avevo scritto delle cattiverie bele e buone che avrebbero fatto centro, visto che io da quasi 3 anni sono stronzo. Io non tocco i bambini, ma so di certo che per una madre perdere i figli è orribile, quanto per un figlio perdere un padre nel medesimo modo in cui l'ho perso io. Le auguro solo questo dolore perchè lei ha giocato troppo con il dolore altrui usandolo per fare del male e per coprire la sua *malefatta, ha usato una persona, l'ha offesa, l'ha colpita nell'animo e devo pensare che debba vivere felice e contenta? Se non la morte malattie gravissime, una vita senza la vita, è un augurio più* umano, no?
> Tu pensi che bisogna sempre e solo augurare il bene? Fino dopo lepilogo con quella pompinara lo pensavo anche io...mentre ho scoperto che chi fa così è solo preda per le persone difettose, per i scarti della società.


Non ti ho mai detto di augurarle del bene, sarebbe chiederti troppo
Ma ripeto da qui a augurare a un bimbo di morire ne hai fatta di strada


----------



## Daniele (19 Dicembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti ho mai detto di augurarle del bene, sarebbe chiederti troppo
> Ma ripeto da qui a augurare a un bimbo di morire ne hai fatta di strada


Sarebbe il figlio di lei e non le auguro di morire, ma di soffrire, che è cosa ben diversa. La morte a volte viene vissuta come la fine delle sofferenze, io voglio ben diverso, le auguro una vita con dolore, con un dolore che non potrà mai essere colmato.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sarebbe il figlio di lei e non le auguro di morire, ma di soffrire, che è cosa ben diversa. La morte a volte viene vissuta come la fine delle sofferenze, io voglio ben diverso, le auguro una vita con dolore, con un dolore che non potrà mai essere colmato.


allora se le auguri di perdere un bambino, auguri a un bambino di morire. Quindi pur di vederla soffrire saresti contento che un bambino muoia. QUESTO E' QUELLO CHE HAI DETTO


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi censuro da solo visto che avevo scritto altre cose.
> Però farfalla, evita di giudicare cose che non conosci e che conoscerai solo quando subirai davvero qualcosa di grosso, non quelle due puttanatine che hai avuto nella tua vita.


Chi sei tu per giudicare il dolore e le sofferenze degli altri?
Ma non vedi che ti stai coprendo di ridicolo?
Non sai Daniele che il dolore, quello vero, ha una sua dignità?
Non sai che le anime migliori, soffrono in silenzio, e non usano le loro disgrazie per farsi compatire?
Ognuno di noi sente solo il proprio dolore.
E in genere chi ha veramente sofferto capisce il dolore degli altri.
In alcuni casi come il tuo, il dolore, fa diventare una persona, cieca, sorda, un povero cane rabbioso senza requie.
Ma fidati, che le corna che hai tu, sono solo puttanatine:
Eri sposato?
Avevi dei figli?
Hai scoperto una relazione di anni alle tue spalle?
NO.

Se il dolore da corna, fosse misurato con il tuo metro, che dovrebbero fare che so Davide.One? O le donne che vengono abbandonate dal marito? O Giuma? Eh? 
TU ti ostini a pretendere di avere comprensione e commiserazione, ma non ne hai nessuna, nessuna, verso gli altri. 

Morirai solo e rabbioso.


----------



## Daniele (19 Dicembre 2010)

Conte non sai di cosa parli e quindi quello che scrivi è privo di valore. C'era una cosa che aveva più valore di un figlio in gioco e che lei ha distrutto, non con il tradimento ma partendo da quello e con le azioni successive, c'era un problema che è irrisolvibile alla radice che non doveva in nessun modo essere richiamato dalla memoria, c'era un dolore di una perdita che nessuno mi ridarà indietro, c'era l'incapacità di una ragazza di sopportare la morte di un nonno, cosa  che dobbiamo capire che succede, mentre io a 11 anni ho dvuto sopportare un omicidio. Morte per morte, io per quel nonno ho dovuto farmi un funerale e questo era per me un atto di forza, un dono mio alla mia storia con lei, lei cosa ha fatto? mi ha fatto scoprire il tradimento, mi ha messo in condizioni di stare male lontano da casa mia ricordando mio padre e tutti i tradimenti della mia vita e poi usato mi ha reso incapace di parlare con la gente, chiuso in me stesso a morire senza dire nulla a nessuno, con tutti che non capivano e semplificavano la complessità dei miei ricordi. Io ho rivissuto il giorno in cuo mia madre mi ha detto di mio padre tutte le notti per almeno 1 anno, dimmi come ne esce fuori un uomo con una sensazione di omicidio giornaliera? la cosa peggiore? Che lei sapeva tutto, sapeva che per la sua azione stavo male e mi attaccava ancora di più, tanto me ne sarei fatto una ragione, così si dice che si fa...ho scelto invece di morire, ho scelto di finire quello strazio di 1 anno, ho scelto di non rivedere l'assassino di mio padre quando venne quel giorno in cui mio padre non tornò in casa.
Ci sono cose che non vanno mai risvegliate, ci sono cose che devono rimanere nei loro cassetti e soprattutto se la persona interessata te lo dice chiaramente. :up:


----------



## MK (20 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ci sono cose che non vanno mai risvegliate, ci sono cose che devono rimanere nei loro cassetti e soprattutto se la persona interessata te lo dice chiaramente. :up:


Invece Daniele non sai quanto staresti meglio se queste cose finalmente ti lasciassero libero di essere l'adulto che sei, e non più il bambino ferito che si sente da solo contro il mondo.


----------

